# stuck on system info screen



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

my wife called me and said my 722 stuck on a system info screen. No matter what she does it returns back to the screen. Since I am at work I cannot reboot the 722 or do anything, anybody know why it is stuck on it? I am payed up on my service. Will it go away after awhile, she said it has been stuck on since this morning.

TIA
jeff


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Tell her to pull the power cord wait a few minutes before plugging it back in and let it reboot.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

odd, missed your response. I got home and hit the reboot button on the front and everything came up correctly. 

thanks


----------

